# Eye colour predictor



## tasha41

I tried this, I'm not too sure about my boyfriend's colours so I'm not sure it worked, but here, if you guys can figure yours out:

https://www.athro.com/evo/gen/genefr2.html

** it predicted my eye colour & my siblings' based on my parent's accurately !


----------



## hayley x

Lol this just confused me!! xx


----------



## massacubano

I recall doing this on paper in biology class. BB, bb, and Bb. Then made a little square with four spots and it gave you a percentage. I am Bb (my Dad had blue eyes) I have brown like Mom yet carry his gene for blue. Hubby has both parents with brown eyes, yet siblings with green eyes like the grandfather from Spain. I have no idea it said 0 blue eyed kids LOL and we do not have any!


----------



## elm

I don't understand the gene bit and what to chose... I've got it up to 52 children and it says they'll all have brown eyes. I'm sure he's got blue eyes in there, don't know why :rofl:

x


----------



## enigma

Well i worked it out from my mums and dads eyes and all their kids should have brown eyes, which isent true as 2 have brown and 2 have blue, unless ive worked it out wrong.
My bubs will have blue eyes though, my 2 boys do and this one will follow the trend.


----------



## massacubano

enigma said:


> Well i worked it out from my mums and dads eyes and all their kids should have brown eyes, which isent true as 2 have brown and 2 have blue, unless ive worked it out wrong.
> My bubs will have blue eyes though, my 2 boys do and this one will follow the trend.

Did one of your grandparents have blue eyes? Because, then one of your parents would carry a gene for blue. :)


----------



## cybermum

I read that if one parent has the dominant brown eye gene then that overrules the other?
It has with both my boys,I have blue eyes,hubby has dark brown.


----------



## cybermum

LOL and I just did the test and hubbys genes rule mine everytime :(
I would have liked a blue eyed baby LOL

Youngest DS was born with blue eyes which stayed a whole 3 weeks and I got excited LOL
They have now deepened into a chocolate brown.
Eldest DS has very very dark brown eyes like hubby.


----------



## enigma

massacubano said:


> enigma said:
> 
> 
> Well i worked it out from my mums and dads eyes and all their kids should have brown eyes, which isent true as 2 have brown and 2 have blue, unless ive worked it out wrong.
> My bubs will have blue eyes though, my 2 boys do and this one will follow the trend.
> 
> Did one of your grandparents have blue eyes? Because, then one of your parents would carry a gene for blue. :)Click to expand...

Yes my on my dads side, but he has brown eyes and my mum has blue eyes, but it still says that all their kids will have brown.
I dont know, it just confuzles me, lol.


----------



## nikky0907

I tried it while I was pregnant and I was convinced Lola will have brown eyes.....Guess again! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

We had a thread on this a while ago but somehow I can't be bothered to search for my post! lol

Basically we all have two genes for eye colour. An egg or sperm has half the genetic code so only has one gene. Brown is dominant over blue. If you have blue eyes, you will have two blue genes and all your eggs or sperm will carry a blue gene. If you have brown eyes you might carry a blue (if someone in your ancestry has had blue eyes) or you might have two brown genes. You can work out what your genes are in this case by what your offspring have and what your older relatives have had. so you can work out how the genes combine and get a ratio of liklihood of colour for your kids. If the ratio is 3:1 brown:blue, for example, it doesn't mean you'll have 3 kids with brown and 1 with blue, it means that every kid is three times more likely to have brown.

I remember doing this chart and the green seems to come in where blue and brown work together rather than brown being dominant. In colours (like hair) sometimes genes are equally strong and co-express which gives a middle colour or mixture. An obvious example is a black and a white parent and the child having a skin colour somewhere in between.

So, in real life, my Dad has blue eyes and my Mum brown. My sister has blue eyes so this shows my Mum has both brown and blue genes. I have brown eyes so have got the brown from my Mum and blue from my Dad. My DH has blue eyes so we could have kids with brown or blue.


----------



## charlieee <3

I gave it a go! But the problem is they don't have my eye colour as it is hazel and my fiancee is blue!! So I guess our kids will have like green and blue eyes but I know it won't be brown for sure! xxx


----------



## tasha41

I don't have any brown genes, my grandparents are 3 blue and one green, my parents are blue and green, and I am green.. does that mean that my baby can't have brown eyes even though my boyfriend has brown? His dad has blue eyes and his mom has brown, can't speak for his grandfathers, but his grandmothers have brown.


----------



## charlieee <3

Also I don't get this because I tested it using my parents'...me mum is brown and my dad is blue!! It said the kids will be all brown but my eyes are hazel and my sister is blue!!! It's confusing me, seriously!! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

tasha41 said:


> I don't have any brown genes, my grandparents are 3 blue and one green, my parents are blue and green, and I am green.. does that mean that my baby can't have brown eyes even though my boyfriend has brown? His dad has blue eyes and his mom has brown, can't speak for his grandfathers, but his grandmothers have brown.

If your boyfriend has brown eyes and his Dad's were blue he must have one brown gene and one blue. So there is a 50:50 chance of the baby having brown eyes as brown is the most dominant. How the other genes combine might result in different greeny shades or just blue.


----------



## PeanutBean

charlieee <3 said:


> Also I don't get this because I tested it using my parents'...me mum is brown and my dad is blue!! It said the kids will be all brown but my eyes are hazel and my sister is blue!!! It's confusing me, seriously!! xx

Your Mum must have a blue gene so your sister got blue genes from both parents giving her blue eyes.

I'm not sure about the hazel. I dunno that it doesn't just count as brown.


----------



## Dragonfly

Both me and the OH have green eyes so it came out green for the baby. Bit of brown in our eyes to. I was born blue eyed though! how weird if you see the mental green they are now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Dragonfly said:


> Both me and the OH have green eyes so it came out green for the baby. Bit of brown in our eyes to. I was born blue eyed though! how weird if you see the mental green they are now.

Babies are usually born with blue eyes I'm told.


----------



## tasha41

I found a much better one: https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html

Way easier to understand and more visually appealing, lol.


----------



## massacubano

tasha41 said:


> I don't have any brown genes, my grandparents are 3 blue and one green, my parents are blue and green, and I am green.. does that mean that my baby can't have brown eyes even though my boyfriend has brown? His dad has blue eyes and his mom has brown, can't speak for his grandfathers, but his grandmothers have brown.

Tasha,
I think with all those blue and green genes baby may have bright green or blue eyes by my guess. 


My niece has the most amazing blue eyes I have ever seen and blond hair! She has a Mom with black hair and green eyes and Dad with brown and brown. But, Dad has a sister with blue eyes so he is Bb. I have no idea on the blond hair. But, the new baby seems to look lots like her older sis! She too has blue eyes!


----------



## massacubano

tasha41 said:


> I found a much better one: https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html
> 
> Way easier to understand and more visually appealing, lol.

Oh this one is much better! I did my Sis and she only had a 50% chance of brown! Now it does not seem so weird! her other 50% were split with green in favor over blue.


----------



## LongRoadAhead

This is probably one of them old wife tales but I heard somewhere that most babies are born with blue eyes anyway and later go on to change into a differnt colour or stay the same
Xx

Ooo just found this...
https://chemistry.about.com/cs/howthingswork/f/eyecolor.htm


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha I've got hazel eyes, don't know whether to put green or brown.


----------



## KatienSam

me and OH both have blue eyes so we will have blonde haired blue eyed baby!

my god daughter was born with beautiful blue eyes and they have only just turned to hazel (she is 2!).

Does anyone know what is the latest that they eye colour would change?

xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

nikky0907 said:


> I tried it while I was pregnant and I was convinced Lola will have brown eyes.....Guess again! :rofl:



Same! And my eyes are pretty much black, yet Helenas are bright blue, lol.


----------



## heather91

My OH has 2 different coloured eyes so this won't work :( damn.


----------



## Bellylicious

heather91 said:


> My OH has 2 different coloured eyes so this won't work :( damn.


Thats interesting! I wonder why that happens?

My mum has blue and my dads are close to black, I have Hazel? Dunno how that works... My OH has brown and my 2 daughters eyes are the same as him. Im sure new bubs will have the same....


----------



## lorrilou

i did it for my mum (blue) and my stepdad (brown) and it came up that all their kids would have brown eyes, but thats wrong. They have 4 kids together and one sister and one brother have brown eyes and my other sister and brother have blue eyes. and this has nothing to do with eye colour but the ones with blue eyes have white blond hair and the ones with brown eyes have really dark blond/almost brown hair!!


----------

